# Cómo calculo bobinado para transformador.



## danote2007 (Ago 20, 2009)

Hola amigos, quería realizar un transformador de 200 V a 5 , 9 , 12 V de salida , lo que no se es como calculo a que número de vueltas del secundario tendría que sacar la salida de 5 V, a que número la de 9 V , lo que se calcular es con una sola salida, lo quería hacer de 12 V nomás, pero para complicarle quiero hacerlo con tres salidas, bueno si alguien me da una mano se lo agradezco, gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 20, 2009)

lo que yo haria amigo mío es que hagas una sola bobina secundaria de la cual saques 4 cables...

el extremo es de 12, el que le sigue es de 9, luego el de 5 y luego el retorno.

entonces...la onda de un transformador es la siguiente:

un transformador es 2 bobinados relacionados directamente...entonces si en el primario tenés 220 vueltas para 220[V], en el secundario deberías tener 12vueltas para un bobinado de 12[V] en la 9na vuelta sacas los 9[V] y en la 5ta vuelta sacas los 5 volts...

eso sí, debes fijarte bien en la corriente de ese bobinado secundario ya que de el mismo alimentas todos los circuitos, digamos...

ya deje los calculos en otro post.

buscalos como hacer un transformador o algo asi..

saludos.


----------



## idontcar3 (Ago 20, 2009)

mm quieres hacerlo con alterna o directa?

por que si es directa solo bajas el voltaje a 12 y sacas 2 mas positivos que luego bajaras a 9 y 5, y cada uno con su tierra,masa, negativo


----------



## danote2007 (Ago 20, 2009)

gracias por las repuestas, yo habia pensado en hacer por el momento un transformador de 220 v a 12, no se si de alterna o continua, varia en algo eso o con el puente rectificador es lo mismo o cambia los valores?
los datos de mi transformador eran los siguientes:
u1=220v
f=50hz
u2=12v
i2=1,75 a
cuando calcule me dio nº vueltas primario 1280e y la del secundario 70 e
esas 1280e y 70e son las vueltas en el carrete?
ahora si mi secundario tiene 70e para 12v como saco las e para 5 y 9v ?
yo lo queria hacer todo en el mismo bobinado
gracias a todos


----------



## idontcar3 (Ago 20, 2009)

Pues como sabras hay aparatos que funcionan con alterna y otros con directa, si lo que quieres es bajar de 220 a 12.. mi mama hace poco me dio una lamparita que se conectaba a la 110 pero se le quemo el bombillo, cuando la desarme solo tenia los dos conectores al tomacorrientes, una resistencia, y la bombilla quemada,

yo creo que lo que quieres hacer es un trasnformador de alterna a directa (continua) de transformadores no se nada pero para pasar de alterna a directa se usan unos diodos rectificadores que solo pasaran de alterna a directa pero varias personas me dijeron que cada componente tiene una caida de 0.55V..

luego de que hallas bajado el voltaje con el transformador y haver puesto los diodos

solo quedaria colocar las resistencias adecuadas para que tengas 12, 9, 5, 3, 1.5 etc..

de las dos salidas principales (+ y -) sacaras varias series del + y le colocaras resistencias para lograr el voltaje que quieres y solo le agregaras el - y creo que listo

espero haver sido util


----------



## Cacho (Ago 20, 2009)

danote2007 dijo:
			
		

> los datos de mi transformador eran los siguientes:
> u1=220v
> f=50hz
> u2=12v
> ...



No sé cómo hayas hecho los cálculos, pero he de suponer que están bien y no me voy a meter en eso.
Esa es la parte difícil.

Una vez hecho eso que ponés, el resto es simple (te estás ahogando en un vaso de agua).
En 1280 vueltas tenés los 220V de la entrada. Regla de tres para sacar cuántos Volt tenés por vuelta y da que son 0,1719V.
- Una regla de tres más y calculás cuántas vueltas necesitás para tener 12V: 69,8 vueltas. Redondeaste en 70.
- Para 5V son 29,08 vueltas usando llos mismos datos que antes. De ahí sacarás el cablecito de ese voltaje.
- Para 9V... Lo mismo. Para controlar si lo hiciste bien, serán 3/4 de las vueltas que tenés para 12V. ¿Te das cuenta de por qué?  

Eso sí, revisá bien que tengas los márgenes extra por las caídas y esas cosas. Usualmente se deja de un 5 a un 10% extra de voltaje disponible.
Hay un post de "Andrés Cuenca" que te manda a un artículo de la revista Mecánica Popular sobre cómo hacer transformadores. Ahí está bastante bien explicado, y clarito.
Buscalo si querés.


Saludos


----------



## danote2007 (Ago 20, 2009)

gracias por tu respuesta, pense en hacerlo asi como dijiste, pero pense que por ahi que calcularlo con algun factor de correcion o alguna perdida, pero si es asi es simple,ahora bien una pregunta estupida, con 12v a una corriente de 1,75a tenia 21 va de potencia, en la salida de 9 y de 5 esos valores de corriente y potencia cambian no?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Ago 20, 2009)

Para que te haya dado todo ese monton de vueltas en el primario debe ser un trafito pequeño.
Antes de comenzar a armarlo debes tener en cuenta que el alambre entre completamente en la ventana del transformador.

La recomendacion para embobinarlo es:

por donde empiezas es un extremo (para mas facilidad - tierra), luego echas la cantidad de espiras para 5v pelas el barniz del alambre con un mototool o un cuchillo, soldas el cable, recubres con cinta y continuas sin cortar alambre.

Si quieres mandame las medidas del trafito y yo te colaboro con los calculos


----------



## danote2007 (Ago 20, 2009)

hola oscar mira los datos son los siguientes:
u1=220v 
f=50hz 
u2=12v 
i2=1,75 a 
 a partir de ahi calcule paparente= 21 va
despues calcule i1 y me dio 0,112a
despues calcule la seccion del alambre, s1 medio a,037 mm2 y segun la tabla es a,049mm2
la seccion 2 me dio 0,58mm2 y segun la tabla es0,63mm2
Calculo  de la laminacion:
Sfe=1,2 raiz de p2 eso me dio 5,499cm2
segun la tabla laminacion 111 carrete nº111=26x26
bueno despues me dio primario 1280e y secundario 70e
ahora no se si todo esto esta bien o no, tambien me gustaria sacar kla cantidad de metros de alambre de los dos bobinados gracias


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Ago 20, 2009)

ya conseguiste el laminado?, mandame las medidas que te pedi, porque no uso tabla de laminados, el cálculo lo hago a partir de un transformador que tenga disponible y de ahi dimensiono el embobinado.

Saludos.


----------



## danote2007 (Ago 21, 2009)

a=25,4
b=38,1
c=12,7
e=12,7
y g no la se porque no se cuantas chapas entran
 el carrete es de 26 x 26 todas las medidas en mm te pase


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Ago 21, 2009)

Resultados del calculo (tome G = 2.6cm que es la longitud de la ventana del carrete):

Espiras por voltio: 8.6
Potencia: 25.2VA
Entra: si entra y queda espacio (si se embobina correctamente)

Primario
No espiras: 1893
Diametro del alambre: 0.21mm lo que equivale a AWG32
Longitud del alambre: 233.5m
Peso: 73gr

Secundario
No espiras (12v): 103
Diametro del alambre: 0.82mm lo que equivale a AWG20
Longitud del alambre: 12.5m
Peso: 79gr

Para hayar las vueltas para cada voltaje multiplicas la relacion de espiras por la tension deseada, asi:

8.6*5V= 43
8.6*9V= 78

Saludos.


----------



## ericksm (Jun 3, 2015)

Hola

Hace poco decidi hacerme mi propio transformador ya que los transformadores hechos no son tan fiables con respecto a la potencia entregada.

Decidi hacerme un transformador 12-0-12 VAC 3A con los apuntes de construyasuvid... 
segun lei dice que debe calcularse con un 20% más debido a las perdidas por corrientes de foucault (de 72W reales a 96 teoricos y con el que se trabaja para el desarrollo del trafo).

946 vueltas primario, 103 vueltas secundario, nucleo de 2.8x3.5 cm

Segun las fogonotas de https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/
hacemos los siguientes calculos:

Utilizando puente de diodos(4 diodos y los extremos del trafo 24VAC).

AC
12-0-12 = 24VAC
3 A
P = 24x3 = 72W

DC
Voltaje (24 - 1.4(puente diodo) )x√2  ≈ 32V
Corriente  72/32 = 2.25A
Potencia  32x2.25 = 72W
Tengo un convertidor DC-DC con los que obtuve a 20V 3.2A y un poco más (88% eficiencia ).

Diseñando la fuente debidamente para este trafo:

puente de: 2.25x3 = 6.75A
C = I / ( 2 * F * Vr )
C = 2.25/(2*60*32*0.04)   
C = 0.0146484375 = 14648uF
3 condensadores de 4700 uF pueden ser utiles (14100uF)

Tengo otro transformador comprado de 24VAC 4A (sin tap central)

cuando pruebo este transformador, veo que presenta casi el mismo rendimiento que el mio (con tap central).

Algunas dudas:
¿Estan bien hechos mis calculos en general?
¿debo usar el tap central de mi transformador 12-0-12 para un mejor rendimiento usando los 4 diodos del puente?
¿debo hacer la configuracion de 2 diodos usando el tap central, mejora el rendimiento?

cualquier informacion con respecto al tema sera bien recibida

gracias


----------



## pandacba (Jun 3, 2015)

El tap central se utilza cundo se necesita fuente partida con tensiones positivas y negativas identicas o cuando se requiere el uso de dos diodos, para ello es secuandario debe ser arrollado bifilarmente y lulego unir los devanados en contrafase, porque sino es asi para el caso de dos diodos faltara media onda al igual que con 4 diodos..
Si tenes rendimientos similares, eso indica que tu trafo comprado no era malo, vos no se de donde sacaste tal afirmación.


----------



## opamp (Jun 3, 2015)

A menor potencia mayor diferencia entre Vvacio y V plena carga, le pondría 110 espiras , en lugar de 103. 1 1/4 x 1 1/4 ( pulgadas ) ,es una laminación comercial.
Que alambres le pones, primario y secundario.


----------



## ericksm (Jun 3, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> El tap central se utilza cundo se necesita fuente partida con tensiones positivas y negativas identicas o cuando se requiere el uso de dos diodos, para ello es secuandario debe ser arrollado bifilarmente y lulego unir los devanados en contrafase, porque sino es asi para el caso de dos diodos faltara media onda al igual que con 4 diodos..
> Si tenes rendimientos similares, eso indica que tu trafo comprado no era malo, vos no se de donde sacaste tal afirmación.



Eso es lo que buscaba, se me olvido mencionarlo y para ello realice el trafo con tap central, una forma es enrollar bifilarmente pero yo primero di 52 vueltas, una derivacion y otras 52 vueltas para obtener los 12-0-12 VAC



opamp dijo:


> A menor potencia mayor diferencia entre Vvacio y V plena carga, le pondría 110 espiras , en lugar de 103. 1 1/4 x 1 1/4 ( pulgadas ) ,es una laminación comercial.
> Que alambres le pones, primario y secundario.



103 teorico, al final aumente unas cuantas pero obtengo 12vac en cada rama, estoy en la ultima rama pero quiero que sean simetricas por lo que tambien sera 12vac ademas creo que sera lo mejor para futuros proyectos (la simetria)

primario calibre 27
secundario calibre 18

gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 3, 2015)

ericksm dijo:


> yo primero di 52 vueltas, una derivacion y otras 52 vueltas para obtener los 12-0-12 VAC


 
De esa forma , el primer bobinado tiene menor longitud de alambre y entonces menor resistencia que el segundo , como consecuencia menor caida de tensión . En vacío las tensiones dan perfectas , pero si cargás con una resistencia (o lámpara dicroica) los bobinados individualmente , verás que las tensiones de ambos bobinados difieren levemente.

La manera perfecta sería , si no hacés bifilar , hacer ambos bobinados separados , uno al lado del otro.

Saludos !


----------



## ericksm (Jun 3, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> De esa forma , el primer bobinado tiene menor longitud de alambre y entonces menor resistencia que el segundo , como consecuencia menor caida de tensión . En vacío las tensiones dan perfectas , pero si cargás con una resistencia (o lámpara dicroica) los bobinados individualmente , verás que las tensiones de ambos bobinados difieren levemente.
> 
> La manera perfecta sería , si no hacés bifilar , hacer ambos bobinados separados , uno al lado del otro.
> 
> Saludos !



entonces es mejor enrollar paralelamente ambas bobinas, otra vez desarmar  
pero porque el primer bobinado tiene menor longitud si ambos tienen 52 vueltas, misma longitud de alambre ¿?

Con respecto al calculo de los diodos y los condensadores:







Quiero una fuente partida
¿estan bien los calculos para los diodos y los condensadores?
pd: no requiero una alta eficiencia (fuentes fijas, regulables, no para amplificadores)pero que tan criticos son los condensadores para obtener la mayor eficiencia de la fuente?

gracias


----------



## opamp (Jun 4, 2015)

Un rizado tán bajo de 4%, necesita que sobredimensionas el puente por 5 a 7 veces, entre 12 A 15A, para un rizado de 10% dimensiono sólo por 3veces. En potencia vemos otros factores como  el IFSM y  I^2t, entre otros.


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 4, 2015)

ericksm dijo:


> pero porque el primer bobinado tiene menor longitud si ambos tienen 52 vueltas, misma longitud de alambre ¿?



por que cuando comenzás a bobinar la segunda parte, el primer bobinado ya "engrosó" el carretel haciendo que por cada vuelta te lleve mas alambre... cada bobinado va llenando el carretel, así que  las primeras vueltas llevan menos alambre que las finales...

siempre se bobina con las 2 alambres a la vez, y luego el extremo final de un bobinado se une con el comienzo del otro, y ese es tu punto central.

yo lo armaría de 15+15, en los extremos (42vcd) podes agregar un regulador lm317 y tenes para variar voltaje entre unos 5v y 38v, sin perder  las 2 salidas simétricas a las cuales también les podes agregar 2 reguladores tipo 7812 y 7912 y así ademas agregar +-12v ...

tendrías: tus +-21cd (que podrías bobinar para +-15) sin regular
             una salida regulada (-3vout de tu fuente regulable hasta 37v menos de ese máximo) x 1.5a regulada y protegida contra cortos
           una salida simétrica de +-12 reguladas y protegidas contra corto. y sumadas 24v 

Lo que tiene que tener una fuente para proyectos es: varias salidas o que sea regulable o protegida, si ademas es simétrica... 

saludos!



P: si pones el filtro asi, cuando tomes voltaje desde los extremos no te quedan los capacitores "en serie" dividiendo x2 la capacidad (µF)  de estos! aunque en ese caso el margen de voltaje de los 2 se suma


----------



## opamp (Jun 4, 2015)

A una densidad de corriente de 4.5A/mm^2, con el calibre #27 en el primario, tienes como 100W disponibles en secundario.


----------



## ericksm (Jun 4, 2015)

shevchenko dijo:


> P: si pones el filtro asi, cuando tomes voltaje desde los extremos no te quedan los capacitores "en serie" dividiendo x2 la capacidad (µF)  de estos! aunque en ese caso el margen de voltaje de los 2 se suma



Entonces por formula segun las fogonotas(correcion del calculo inicial) debo poner 2x14648uF = 29296uF en cada rama y cuando tome los extremos tendre la mitad de este valor lo que seria correcto.
¿Que tan critico son los condensadores para obtener una buena eficiencia del trafo?



opamp dijo:


> A una densidad de corriente de 4.5A/mm^2, con el calibre #27 en el primario, tienes como 100W disponibles en secundario.



Como mencione, solo pude obtener 60W en el secundario, quiza por perdidas inevitables, a partir de esta potencia el voltaje cae un poco menos de 1v (es mi primer trafo homemade )

gracias


----------



## opamp (Jun 4, 2015)

En tus cálculos iniciales, diseñaste rizado: 4% de 32Vpico : 1.3 Vrpp aprox , con condes de 3x4700uF. Ahora que deseas fuente dual, el rizado será el mismo ,1.3Vrpp, pero ahora eso significa como el 8% de 16Vpico, como te indica shevchenko, si quieres rizado de 4% de 16Vpico , 0.65 Vrpp aprox,tienes que doblar los condes : 6x4700uF para cada fuente .
En las ecuaciones de FOGO está claramente indicado.


----------



## ericksm (Jun 7, 2015)

opamp dijo:


> En tus cálculos iniciales, diseñaste rizado: 4% de 32Vpico : 1.3 Vrpp aprox , con condes de 3x4700uF. Ahora que deseas fuente dual, el rizado será el mismo ,1.3Vrpp, pero ahora eso significa como el 8% de 16Vpico, como te indica shevchenko, si quieres rizado de 4% de 16Vpico , 0.65 Vrpp aprox,tienes que doblar los condes : 6x4700uF para cada fuente .
> En las ecuaciones de FOGO está claramente indicado.



Si, pero en lugar de poner 12 condensadores, mejor utilizo de 10mF x6 en total.

Realizando pruebas obtengo 21V en 7Ω(sin caida de voltaje grande, solo 0.5V) que resulta aproximadamente 60W lo que estaria proximo a lo esperado para este trafo de 75W.
Pero cuando trato de poner una resistencia de 22Ω a 31V regulados, el voltaje cae 5V +o- lo que no tendria sentido si puede entragar 60W. Sin regulador y solo con puente y condensadores el resultado es el mismo.
Tiene algo que ver el hecho que no utilice el tap central en mis pruebas? o los condesadores? solo utilizo 2 condensadores de 4700uF

gracias


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 7, 2015)

Podes hacer las pruebas con las resistencias, PERO antes del puente y capacitores: conectándolas en alterna ya que para mi es el trafo que no puede dar lo que promete, tal vez puedes ver cual es el área efectiva de tu trafo y asi calcular la potencia, y ver que calibre de alambre se uso en el primario/secundario, si todo esta bien pero sigue cayendo tanto el voltaje, podrías medir si.. por ejemplo...
 en el primario tenes 220v, pero al conectar la carga cae a 200v... esto seria un problema por cables muy largos/finos/enchufe en mal estado/mala conexión eléctrica, etc.


----------



## ericksm (Oct 2, 2015)

Hace poco diseñe el circuito para el filtro del transformador que hice, los diodos son de 6A y los cap de 10mF.



Mis apreciaciones:

Con carga resistiva de 22Ω 25W obtengo el rizado de 576mV como pueden ver en la imagen.
El circuito es igual al que postie anteriormente con 4 diodos y tomando el tap central como tierra. La carga resistiva la puse en los extremos de la fuente donde obtengo 34vdc sin carga, el voltaje cayo 4vdc

La otra imagen es para la misma carga pero para puente con diodos de 3A y un cap de 3300uF, no se tomo el tap central aqui, como pueden ver el rizado es considerable 2.5v, no tome nota de la caida de voltaje.

Con el circuito que diseñe de los 6caps probe con convertidor cc-cc una carga de 6.8Ω a 21.5v sin caida de voltaje por lo que la fuente entregaria 21.5*21.5/6.8 ≈ 70W

Lo que estaria correcto para el diseño del trafo que realice pero ahora el problema...

¿Porque no puedo obtener 30V a 2A en la salida de la fuente?  esta dentro del rango de la potencia de la fuente de 70W, la prueba de las cargas fue directa sin reguladores/convertidores pero aun asi no obtengo esta potencia a la salida y con buen filtrado.

Alguna pauta, algo que no considere o alguna info?

Gracias de antemano.



shevchenko dijo:


> en el primario tenes 220v, pero al conectar la carga cae a 200v... esto seria un problema por cables muy largos/finos/enchufe en mal estado/mala conexión eléctrica, etc.



No ahi caida.


----------



## nene1984 (Dic 27, 2020)

*H*ola*,* tengo un transformador de entrada 220 *V* y con salida de 9 *V* de 2 cable*s* primario*s* y 2 secundarios, deseo bajarlo de 9 *V* a  1 *V. C*uantas vueltas tendr*í*a que quitarle de alambre para bajarlo a 1 *V*?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2020)

nene1984 dijo:


> hola tengo un transformador de entrada 220v y con salida de 9v de 2 cable primario y 2 secundarios,deseo bajarlo de 9v a  1v cuantas vueltas tendria que quitarle de alambre para bajarlo a 1v?


Pones a trabajar el transformador y mides la tensión del secundario con la mayor precisión posible
Quitas una espira
Vuelves a medir la nueva tensión
La diferencia de tensión es el valor:  *Espiras * Volt* del transformador
Con este dato calculas las espiras a retirar 


Y yo pregunto ¿ Para que necesitas *1V* ?


----------



## nene1984 (Dic 27, 2020)

*T*en*í*a pensado hacer un mini inversor de corriente alterna*,* empe*z*ando de 1 *V*, la cantidad de *v*ueltas no la sabes para sin ir sacando de una ? *Q*ue medida de alambre usa un transf*or*mador de 400 *W* ?


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 27, 2020)

nene1984 dijo:


> tenia pensado hacer un mini inversor de corriente alterna empesando de 1v,la cantidad de buelta  no la sabes para sin ir sacando de una ? que medida de alambre usa un transfromador de 400w ?


Únicamente adivinando, la cantidad de vueltas del secundario, esta en relación con la cantidad de vueltas (espiras) del primario, y lo mismo para las tensiones, todo surge de la relación de transformación (k) : E1/E2 = N1/N2, si se supiera la cantidad de espiras del primario, se sabría por simple cálculo las espiras del secundario, ....se podría saber  las espiras del primario en forma "aproximada", sabiendo la sección cuadrada del núcleo, pero esta "aproximación" "aproximada" tiene muchos resultados, porque depende del valor de inducción con el que fue calculado, así que la única opción válida para saber con la mayor exactitud posible, es la manera que te proporcionó Fogonazo !!!

P.D. : El diámetro de los alambres, o sus secciones cuadradas, depende de la densidad de corriente calculada (A/mm2), respecto del servicio, o ciclo de trabajo que presta el transformador, y a veces también su calidad, las densidades  generalmente varían entre 2 y 3,5 A/mm2 en transformadores menores a 1 kVA


----------



## nene1984 (Dic 27, 2020)

*N*o encuentro la info de ese transformador para pasarles la data y solo tengo el bobinado, vamos hacer una cosa, voy a fabricar uno, quiero que sea de 400 *W*  220 *V* a 1 *V,¿* cuantas vuelta*s* tengo que dar al secundario y primario de cobre ? *D*e tabla electrónica no entiendo *por*q*ue* no soy mecánico y no estudié de ésto.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 27, 2020)

Mira acá
Cálculo de transformadores mediante Software

O busca en el foro, hay miles de post sobre eso


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 28, 2020)

nene1984 dijo:


> voy fabricar uno,quiero que sea de 400w  220v a 1v cuantas vuelta tengo que dar al secundario y primario de cobre ?


Hola

usa uno de microonda y al sacar todo el cobre del secundario dale una vuelta y media vuelta

saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 28, 2020)

Hola recuerda que si vas a armar un transformador de 400W a 1V de salida, vas a necesitar calcular el alambre para 400A.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2020)

Cómo te dice SSTC , a un transformador de microondas le quitas el secundario y le haces una espira o una espira y media con cable grueso de burro de arranque.


----------



## nene1984 (Dic 28, 2020)

*H*ola*,* no se como se hace para responderle uno *por* uno*,* les dio gracias *por* las repuestas, es medio complicado conseguir un tran*s*formador de microonda pero ser*í*a lo ideal tu idea sstc, gracias gudino roberto deberlin *por* la data del alambre 400A, necesitar*í*a saber las vuelta que tengo que darle *por* cada celda*,* el primario y secundario para fabricarlo.
​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 28, 2020)

nene1984 dijo:


> necesitaria saber las vuelta que tengo que darle x cada celda el primario y secundario para fabricarlo


Ya te lo han dicho!!!! No hay forma de saberlo, y se hace experimentalmente. Y no hay otra forma a menos que rebobines *TODO* el transformador.
No sigás preguntando lo mismo por que no hay otra solución. Tomate el trabajito de hacer como te han dicho.


----------



## fideliux (Sep 2, 2021)

Alguien me hecha una mano con esto? He hecho los cálculos y no me da con la constante 42, cuando le pongo carga a mi transformador los valores bajan demasiado y no me da la potencia requerida y hay caída de tension, adjunto imagen de los únicos datos de la laminación que tengo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 2, 2021)

fideliux dijo:


> Alguien me hecha una mano con esto? He hecho los cálculos y no me da con la constante 42, cuando le pongo carga a mi transformador los valores bajan demasiado y no me da la potencia requerida y hay caída de tension, adjunto imagen de los únicos datos de la laminación que tengo.


Antes de usar ecuaciones de cálculo estrafalarias, mejor usá el buscador del foro que ese tema ya se ha tratado y hay varios posts con información certera, partes de libros especializados y ejemplos de cálculo de transformadores.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 2, 2021)

fideliux dijo:


> He hecho los cálculos y no me da con la constante 42,


Subí tus cálculos.


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 2, 2021)

fideliux dijo:


> Alguien me hecha una mano con esto? He hecho los cálculos y no me da con la constante 42, cuando le pongo carga a mi transformador los valores bajan demasiado y no me da la potencia requerida y hay caída de tension, adjunto imagen de los únicos datos de la laminación que tengo.


Hola...Hay mas para adivinar que para responder con certezas en tu pregunta.

No hablas de que material es el núcleo, que sección cuadrada estas usando, para sacar que potencia, que frecuencia usas y los datos de la laminación usada para dicha frecuencia, que pretendes sacar de allí y no puedes con que bobinados realizados de que sección de alambre y de cuantas vueltas, etc. 

Cuéntanos con lujo de detalles que quieres hacer, que has echo, etc.  ya que tú, sabes lo que pretendes/haces pero nosotros, solo lo que tú nos informas al respecto.

Saludos.


----------



## fideliux (Sep 2, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Hola...Hay mas para adivinar que para responder con certezas en tu pregunta.
> 
> No hablas de que material es el núcleo, que sección cuadrada estas usando, para sacar que potencia, que frecuencia usas y los datos de la laminación usada para dicha frecuencia, que pretendes sacar de allí y no puedes con que bobinados realizados de que sección de alambre y de cuantas vueltas, etc.
> 
> ...


Tienes razón no he dado más detalles, el vendedor me comenta solo que la lámina Es al silicio con grano orientado, he hecho los cálculos con la constante 42 sobre un núcleo de 3.8cm x 3.8cm, a 120 60hz en el primario y el secundario a 30-0-30v, he tratado de hacerlos con la constante 42 pero el voltaje cae tanto en primario como en secundario, cosa que no me había pasado con otra lámina para transformador, y por eso no la he podido usar.


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Antes de usar ecuaciones de cálculo estrafalarias, mejor usá el buscador del foro que ese tema ya se ha tratado y hay varios posts con información certera, partes de libros especializados y ejemplos de cálculo de transformadores.


Una disculpa, trataré de profundizar más en mi búsqueda ya que no he encontrado mucho sobre mi problema en lo personal, y gracias por la info.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 2, 2021)

fideliux dijo:


> " pero el voltaje cae tanto en primario como en secundario, cosa que no me había pasado con otra lámina para transformador, y por eso no la he podido usar."


Hola a todos , caro Don fideliux , seres curioso , ? podrias esplicar mejor la quieda de tensión en lo devanado primario?
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## fideliux (Sep 2, 2021)

Claro, quisiera aclarar que en el primario no hay variación en el voltaje de entrada, una disculpa.
 el secundario de 35v-0-35v cae aproximadamente a 27.8v-0-27.9v colocándole una carga de aproximadamente 100w, el alambre magneto que uso es calibre 18 awg y 14 awg


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 2, 2021)

fideliux dijo:


> Claro, quisiera aclarar que en el primario no hay variación en el voltaje de entrada, una disculpa.
> el secundario de 35v-0-35v cae aproximadamente a 27.8v-0-27.9v colocándole una carga de aproximadamente 100w, el alambre magneto que uso es calibre 18 awg y 14 awg


Ok , haora cierra la cuenta !
Lo ideal serias medir lo devanado secundario sob carga  con lo auxilio de un Osciloscopio , asi puedes determinar si el nucleo de hierro  si queda con su flujo saturado o no por la forma de onda obtenida en la pantalla ( senoide con los picos recortados ).


----------



## sebsjata (Sep 2, 2021)

Yo no veo una caída tan grave, estás teniendo una caída del 20.5% creo que lo máximo admisible es de 30%, ahora, si quieres que caiga menos tensión averigua como mejorar la regulación del transformador, tanto aquí como en otros foros lo explican bien, si no recuerdo mal una mejor regulación se obtiene con un menor flujo magnético en el núcleo (6000-8000 Gauss).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2021)

Apostaría a que el núcleo no es de grano orientado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 2, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Apostaría a que el núcleo no es de grano orientado.


Yo tampoco creo que lo sea, pero si para la constante 42 se usan 9000 Gauss, eso está bien para un nucleo "común".
El tema - creo - es que ese trafo puede entregar un máximo de 150 W y le está sacando 100W (o eso dice) así que es normal que caiga la tensión.
Por otra parte dice que el trafo entrega 30+30Vac en el secundario y luego dice que de 35+35 le caen a 28+28...entonces no entiendo nada: cuanto entrega el trafo; 30+30 o 35+35????
Por que si son 30+30 está perfecto que caiga a 28+28, pero no está ok si son 35+35...


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 2, 2021)

Así como muchos usan la fórmula muy simplificada para hallar la sección correspondiente para un transformador de una potencia dada, desde 1 a 1,5 por la raíz cuadrada de la potencia elegida :  S = 1...., a 1,5  x ✔️P, también se suele usar de forma muy simplificada, la manera de hallar la cantidad de espiras del primario para la construcción de un transformador, conociendo, partiendo, o teniendo un núcleo de una determinada sección, y aquí es donde se usa la "constante 42", que no es una constante, pero así suelen llamarla, en realidad es una simplificación de la fórmula para hallar la cantidad de espiras por voltio para un primario dado : 10^8 / 4,44 x B x F x S, donde 10 a la octava es para que de en voltios, donde B es la inducción en Gauss, F la frecuencia en Hz, y S la sección en cm2,
La constante 42, es el resultado para B de 9000 gauss, y F de 60 Hz = 10^8 / 4,44 x 9000 gauss x 60 Hz  =  41,708 = 42
Las medidas del núcleo disponible según el colega es 3,8 cm de rama central x 3,8 cm de apilado da una sección de :  14,44 cm2, sacamos entonces la cantidad de espiras por voltio para el primario : 42/S = 42/14,44  = 2,909 espiras x voltio, como el primario  según el colega se alimenta con 120 Vca, entonces la cantidad de espiras para ese primario es : 2,909 x 120 = 349 espiras.
Esa "constante" vale 42, si es para F de 60 Hz, y B 9000 gauss, es obvio que variando la frecuencia (F), y/o la inducción (B), esa "constante" cambia de valor, entonces es una constante muy poco usada, porque no es tan constante, valga la redundancia.-


----------



## fideliux (Sep 2, 2021)

Una disculpa, son 35v-0-35v y si es grano orientado la lámina, he colocado menos espiras tanto en el primario como en el secundario y la tensión no cae demasiado, voy a revisar con osciloscopio para ver si hay algún cambio y estaré comentando, a los cálculos los subo en cuanto los tenga a la mano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2021)

Espesor y fotos de las placas por favor !


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 2, 2021)

fideliux dijo:


> Una disculpa, son 35v-0-35v y si es grano orientado la lámina, he colocado menos espiras tanto en el primario como en el secundario y la tensión no cae demasiado, voy a revisar con osciloscopio para ver si hay algún cambio y estaré comentando, a los cálculos los subo en cuanto los tenga a la mano.


¿Cuantas espiras tiene el primario, y el secundario?


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 3, 2021)

Aquí yo lo conozco como laminación 155(38mm en pierna central), dependiendo del uso que se la va a dar es la potencia que le puedes sacar dentro de ciertos márgenes. 

En lo personal no superaría los 100W con esa laminación y un apilador de 38mm a menos que sea para un uso ocasional y no constante como en un equipo de audio en una clase tipo AB o similar, un equipo de comunicaciones de aficionados y modo BLU, etc.

Las laminas de gano orientado generalmente aquí se encuentran en espesores de 0.35mm o similares y las comunes de 0.50mm pero hay que ver la coloración y el comportamiento ante el curvado(las de grano orientado son mas quebradizas, "aceradas" y no tan maleable como las comunes).

Por regla general yo observo(en lo que he incursionado en ese campo) que cuando un transformador esta bien calculado, prolijamente armado y el núcleo es de buena calidad y no se calculo exprofeso para que tenga perdidas importantes en el primario como requieren ciertas aplicaciones, el consumo en vacío(sin carga) es bajísimo con respecto a lo que se espera a plena carga, incrementándose de sobremanera cuando no se cumplen dichas observaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## fideliux (Sep 4, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Espesor y fotos de las placas por favor !


0.47 mm


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 4, 2021)

fideliux dijo:


> 0.47 mm


Eso no es laminación G.O. (grano orientado), es una laminación G.N.O.(grano no orientado), y por su espesor, y sobretodo por su coloración, es una laminación de acero común que ha sido recocida para bajar perdidas, pero igualmente es de baja calidad, y altas pérdidas.
No has respondido a mi pregunta, la vuelvo a repetir, ¿cuantas espiras tiene el primario, y el secundario?
P.D. : si ves el bien el pdf que enviaste, solo la M6 de 0,36 mm es G.O., las demás M19, M55, y M56, de 0,47 mm, y 0,64 mm son G.N.O.


----------



## fideliux (Sep 4, 2021)

Rorschach dijo:


> ¿Cuantas espiras tiene el primario, y el secundario?


He hecho en transformador sin cálculos y armando poco a poco los transformadores dando espiras y con la lamina sobre puesta y con un foco en serie de 100w hasta obtener 190 vueltas para 120v AC en el primario, cosa muy alejada a los cálculos que he hecho y me han dicho ustedes, son aproximadamente .631v por espira.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 4, 2021)

fideliux dijo:


> He hecho en transformador sin cálculos y armando poco a poco los transformadores dando espiras y con la lamina sobre puesta y con un foco en serie de 100w *hasta obtener 190 vueltas para 120v AC en el primario,* cosa muy alejada a los cálculos que he hecho y me han dicho ustedes, son aproximadamente .631v por espira.


¡Como se te ocurre hacer un transformador sin cálculos!, por eso ese transformador funciona mal, y tiene tanta caída de tensión en el secundario, "el primario tiene muy, muy pocas espiras".
Se nota que no has leído con detenimiento mi mensaje #18, ahí indico que para el núcleo que tiene ( 38 mm x 38 mm) según los datos que has pasado, necesita un mínimo de 349 espiras en su primario, para que funcione relativamente bien.


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 4, 2021)

Según mis cálculos para ese núcleo y 100W de potencia, deberías tener 390 vueltas de Cu de 0,70mm y 70Vac(35+35) unas 238(119+119) de 0.90mm o 0.95mm..para 60Vac(30+30) unas 204(102+102) de 0,95mm o 1mm.

Bastante próximo a lo que te indico Rorschach . 

Con cualquiera de los dos cálculos y ese núcleo te funcionara bien.

En el foro hay temas respecto al calculo de transformadores y hasta software que te evitan "inventar la rueda" y andar probando.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 4, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Según mis cálculos para ese núcleo y 100W de potencia, deberías tener 390 vueltas de Cu de 0,70mm y .......
> 
> Bastante próximo a lo que te indico Rorschach .
> 
> Con cualquiera de los dos cálculos y ese núcleo te funcionara bien.


Precisamente ricvebi, por eso indiqué un "mínimo" de 349 espiras, por supuesto que como tu lo indicas, con 390  espiras en el primario, el transformador tendrá mejor regulación.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 5, 2021)

A título informativo :
*Laminación 155E - 40 mm rama central - G.N.O. ( Grano No Orientado) 0,50 mm espesor, Calidad Acero al silicio standard, 1,8 W de pérdida x Kg a 1T.
⬇️*​*

Laminación 155E - 40 mm rama central - G.O. ( Grano Orientado ) 0,27 mm de espesor, calidad Acero al Silicio grano orientado, 0,89 W de pérdida x Kg a 1,5 T.*
*⬇️*​


----------



## fideliux (Sep 5, 2021)

Rorschach dijo:


> A título informativo :
> *Laminación 155E - 40 mm rama central - G.N.O. ( Grano No Orientado) 0,50 mm espesor, Calidad Acero al silicio standard, 1,8 W de pérdida x Kg a 1T.
> ⬇️*​*Ver el archivo adjunto 271357
> 
> ...


Como dicen, dejaré de inventar la rueda que esa ya está inventada y me voy a deshacer de esa lámina que tengo, al ver las imágenes nada parecido con las de la imagen, el vendedor me la vendió por buena y a mayor precio que la otra que compre anteriormente, la anterior muy parecida a la de la primera imagen, ahora me siento estafado por parte del vendedor y un poco apenado con todos ustedes y disculpen la necedad por parte mía y hacer las cosas a lo bruto.

Yo seguiré aprendiendo y siguiendo los consejos y enseñanzas de todos ustedes, muchas gracias a todos por su apoyo y compartir su conocimiento con todos nosotros!
Buen día! 😊


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2021)

Dejando la falta de cálculos aparte . . . .

Cuando te comenzamos a insistir en el espesor y las fotos del laminado , es porque sabemos que casi no hay chapa de grano orientado , es muy difícil conseguirla , cuesta una fortuna y prácticamente solo la utilizaríamos para transformadores de salida de audio , dónde si son  estrictamente necesarias. Lamentamos que se hayan aprovechado y te hayan estafado.

Saludos !


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 6, 2021)

fideliux dijo:


> Como dicen, dejaré de inventar la rueda que esa ya está inventada y me voy a deshacer de esa lámina que tengo, al ver las imágenes nada parecido con las de la imagen, el vendedor me la vendió por buena y a mayor precio que la otra que compre anteriormente, la anterior muy parecida a la de la primera imagen, ahora me siento estafado por parte del vendedor y un poco apenado con todos ustedes y disculpen la necedad por parte mía y hacer las cosas a lo bruto.


La única diferencia que tendrás entre una laminación común y una de grano orientado para un transformador que trabaja a frecuencias de red eléctrica es la cantidad de vueltas que usaras para obtener la misma tensión de salida.

La potencia solo la determina la sección cuadrada de la laminación por lo que no importa si es No Orientado u Orientado.

El grosor del alambre lo determinara la corriente que quieras sacar por lo que en lo único que interviene la calidad del núcleo es en las vueltas.

Teniendo esas premisas claras, sabrás a que atenerte y elegir adecuadamente la laminación.

Generalmente se empieza por definir que uso se le dará, se sigue por saber que "paquete" o sección cuadrada se necesita para cumplir con la potencia y atendiendo a la premisa anterior.

Por ultimo con lo anterior resuelto se procede a calcular vueltas y calibre de alambre. 

Como te adelantaros las laminaciones de grano orientado no son indispensables en ese tipo de transformadores para ese uso.

Suerte.


----------



## mcrven (Sep 6, 2021)

Laverdad que, aún después de tantos años en estos avatares, no logro entender la terquedad y/o tozudes de la gente. En este mundo actual, tan comunicado y tecnificado, con tanta herramienta tecnológica a disposición, aún seguimos dando topes contra los muros, con cosas tan simples como leer el valor de una resistencia o calcular un transformador, como este caso que nos ocupa...






						Transformer Calculation Help File
					






					sklaic.info
				




Accedan a ese link y descarguen la aplicación propuesta: transformer01.exe. Es gratuita, de uso libre, simple, que no requiere instalación siquiera, solo descargar y arrancar.
Es un sistema calculador de transformadores con interfaz gráfica. Es un tipo de báscula multidimensional, van ingresandose datos y muestra los computos de cargas y potencias. Si se encuentran fallas, se va compensando hasta que muestra aprobación de todos los requisitos solicitados.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 6, 2021)

Leer resistencias es muy, muy simple, ahora calcular transformadores de menos de 1kVA, si bien no es para nada difícil, tampoco es tan simple, de hecho recomiendas un calculador para ello, si fuera tan simple como leer una resistencia, el calculador no haría falta.
Generalmente los calculadores para transformadores, u otros elementos, están realizados para que lo usen personas que tienen conocimientos suficientes del tema, pues con ello se ahorra mucho tiempo, también sirve, si uno quiere,  para control,  y validación de los cálculos hechos por uno mismo, uno vuelca los datos, y listo,.... pero esos datos son los que se deben conocer, y luego se obtienen los resultados, resultados que también deben ser correctamente interpretados para luego llevarlo a la práctica.
De hecho, algunos foristas nuevos, de los del tipo: toco, y me voy, consultan acerca de este tema, y de todos los demás también, donde si lo pones frente a un calculador no saben que hacer.
Y no saben que hacer, porque no saben del tema, antes deben aprender.


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 6, 2021)

OFF-TOPIC

Y sobre todo a la adquisición de los principio básicos bien aprendidos, sumarle el razonamiento.

Generalmente a lo largo de mi vida he tenido contacto con principiantes en el ramo aun con titulo habilitante pero si no tienen lo básico bien adquirido y el razonamiento, les cuesta mucho llega a resolver cuestiones que de otra forma y con una metodología simple, son de fácil resolución.

Sera que en la épocas que nos toco transitar, si no sacabas aunque sea a lápiz y papel un esquema de lo que tenias en frente, te lo pasabas cambiando cosas porque estaban allí.
Tuve la suerte que desde el principio me enseñaron a evaluar el esquema eléctrico(si no estaba o se conocía el aparato a fondo, primero a sacarlo), hacer mediciones para circunscribir la falla y por ultimo cambiar lo que podía estar fallando.

Mucho tiempo atendí "al gremio" por lo que lo que caía en mis manos era porque ya alguien con poco o mucho conocimiento lo había intentado reparar y no había podido hacerlo. 

Sin conocimientos básicos solidos, estudio y mediciones hubiera sido muy dificultoso haberme ganado la vida de esa manera.

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Sep 6, 2021)

Totalmente de acuerdo Ric y Gustavo, pero ese breve programa es tan intuitivo (me agradaría que lo probaran. Lo he propuesto aquí, en varias oportunidades.) que, el interesado solo tiene que volcar allí los datos que tiene en mente, para obtener una respuesta apropiada; la más común de ellas es "El requerimiento de potencia, supera la capacidad del núcleo propuesto".


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2021)

mcrven dijo:


> "El requerimiento de potencia, supera la capacidad del núcleo propuesto".


 
 "Te pasaste de rosca infel*í*"


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 7, 2021)

mcrven dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo Ric y Gustavo, pero ese breve programa es tan intuitivo (me agradaría que lo probaran. Lo he propuesto aquí, en varias oportunidades.) que, el interesado solo tiene que volcar allí los datos que tiene en mente, para obtener una respuesta apropiada; la más común de ellas es "El requerimiento de potencia, supera la capacidad del núcleo propuesto".


OFF-TOPIC

Me parece que ya lo he probado pero voy a ver si encuentro una computadora con sistema operativo de 32bit porque en las de 64bit(W10 al menos) no se ejecuta el instalador de ninguna manera(ni con compatibilidad, ni como administrador, etc. ).

Generalmente solo hago transformadores que necesito y a esta altura cada vez menos...lo mas practico para mi, que la tengo a mis espaldas es una biblioteca donde esta la info al respecto, entre otras. 

Las PC y/o discos fueron migrando y la data con ellos por lo que si no es una cosa que usas a diario, la tenes que andar buscando un rato para saber donde esta el bendito programa.

PD: Lo encontré y si lo he usado...para mi gusto estima demasiada potencia útil para sacar según la sección cuadrada pero en líneas generales esta bien.


----------



## mcrven (Sep 7, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> PD: Lo encontré y si lo he usado...para mi gusto estima demasiada potencia útil para sacar según la sección cuadrada pero en líneas generales esta bien.



En cuanto ala potencia útil que mencionas, te hago notar el origen de ese programa: Europa del este. Se rigen por estándares DIN y los laminados que suelen usar, son de una calidad a prueba de balas. Estuve relacionado muchos años con un fabricante local de transformadores y los materiales utilizados eran de origen alemán: núcleos, carretes, aislantes, cobre de calibres pequeños y esmalte de doble capa. Calibres grandes y tornillería de fabricantes locales.
Te quiero hacer notar que, con esos materiales, cuando decías Ej.: 100W... eran 100W y constantes, @ 24 horas de todos los días que te vinieran en ganas y, si le pisabas los 150W de vez en cuando, durante un rato, también se la aguantaban.
Esto, con materiales chino/barato... ni hablar. Solo los materiales japoneses se acercaban mucho a esa calidad.


----------



## Leatec (Sep 28, 2021)

Tengo una duda con el secundario y su amperaje.
Si una etapa de potencia consume 8 ampere , el secundario es con punto medio de 36vac 0 36vac, el amperaje es 4 ampere por cada devanado?.
Porque haciendo calculos si tengo que alimentar dos etapas de potencia que cada una son de 8 amper en total son 16A,  los transformadores son gigantescos.


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 29, 2021)

Entre otras muchas consideraciones los transformadores se calculan en base al tipo de servicio que se la va a dar, a la aplicación que se le dará y a la potencia.

En el caso de la música(a menos que sea punchi-punchi todo el día y a fondo o que sea un amplificador/estufa clase A) no es tan exigente como en alimentar un aparato de consumo continuo y estable en el tiempo y a tiempo completo debido a que está, tiene altibajos de volumen y son acompañados por la variación del consumo del amplificador, en gran medida.

Si quieres potencia le debes "dar de comer" porque "no hay nada gratis bajo el sol"( ver Ley de la conservación de la energía).

Si tu dices que la etapa consume 8A es porque así será

Saludos.


----------



## Leatec (Sep 29, 2021)

ricbevi dijo:


> Entre otras muchas consideraciones los transformadores se calculan en base al tipo de servicio que se la va a dar, a la aplicación que se le dará y a la potencia.
> 
> En el caso de la música(a menos que sea punchi-punchi todo el día y a fondo o que sea un amplificador/estufa clase A) no es tan exigente como en alimentar un aparato de consumo continuo y estable en el tiempo y a tiempo completo debido a que está, tiene altibajos de volumen y son acompañados por la variación del consumo del amplificador, en gran medida.
> 
> ...


Claro , la etapa  son 6 2n3055 pero pensando 3 trabajan en semiciclo negativo y los otros 3 en el positivo.
Por eso de los 4 ampe en cada devanado. El consumo al 60% con 50vcc me da 1.4 amper por cada transistor.
Si calculo un trafo de 220vca dalida 36 0 36 vca en 16amper queda un trafo muy dimensionado.
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2021)

Leatec dijo:


> Claro , la etapa  son 6 2n3055 pero pensando 3 trabajan en semiciclo negativo y los otros 3 en el positivo.
> Por eso de los 4 ampe en cada devanado. El consumo al 60% con 50vcc me da 1.4 amper por cada transistor.
> Si calculo un trafo de 220vca dalida 36 0 36 vca en 16amper queda un trafo muy dimensionado.
> Gracias


Lee *este *tema


----------



## mcrven (Sep 29, 2021)

Si la etapa consume 8A a plena potencia y a +36V 0 -36V de tensión, vas a requerir un transformador de 72V toma central para una carga de 10A, Esto da 720W. Un transformador de esa potencia lleva un peso de aproximadamente 12 kg. Por eso, para esas potencias, se piensa en fuentes conmutadas.
P.D.: Lo escribí anoche y... lo dejé en el tintero...


----------



## Luis Emilio (Nov 22, 2021)

Rorschach dijo:


> Así como muchos usan la fórmula muy simplificada para hallar la sección correspondiente para un transformador de una potencia dada, desde 1 a 1,5 por la raíz cuadrada de la potencia elegida :  S = 1...., a 1,5  x ✔️P, también se suele usar de forma muy simplificada, la manera de hallar la cantidad de espiras del primario para la construcción de un transformador, conociendo, partiendo, o teniendo un núcleo de una determinada sección, y aquí es donde se usa la "constante 42", que no es una constante, pero así suelen llamarla, en realidad es una simplificación de la fórmula para hallar la cantidad de espiras por voltio para un primario dado : 10^8 / 4,44 x B x F x S, donde 10 a la octava es para que de en voltios, donde B es la inducción en Gauss, F la frecuencia en Hz, y S la sección en cm2,
> La constante 42, es el resultado para B de 9000 gauss, y F de 60 Hz = 10^8 / 4,44 x 9000 gauss x 60 Hz  =  41,708 = 42
> Las medidas del núcleo disponible según el colega es 3,8 cm de rama central x 3,8 cm de apilado da una sección de :  14,44 cm2, sacamos entonces la cantidad de espiras por voltio para el primario : 42/S = 42/14,44  = 2,909 espiras x voltio, como el primario  según el colega se alimenta con 120 Vca, entonces la cantidad de espiras para ese primario es : 2,909 x 120 = 349 espiras.
> Esa "constante" vale 42, si es para F de 60 Hz, y B 9000 gauss, es obvio que variando la frecuencia (F), y/o la inducción (B), esa "constante" cambia de valor, entonces es una constante muy poco usada, porque no es tan constante, valga la redundancia.-


Ok eso era todo lo que queria saber...esa constante sale de la siguiente operacion :
... para B de 9000 gauss, y F de 60 Hz = 10^8 / 4,44 x 9000 gauss x 60 Hz = 41,708 = 42
el 10^8 no se de donde sale...pero no se debe  multiplicar 10^8 por el voltaje primario?
porque hice la prueba y si lo usas solo en el numerador...lo que te da son los voltios por espira o las espiras por voltio....


Rorschach dijo:


> A título informativo :
> *Laminación 155E - 40 mm rama central - G.N.O. ( Grano No Orientado) 0,50 mm espesor, Calidad Acero al silicio standard, 1,8 W de pérdida x Kg a 1T.
> ⬇️*​*Ver el archivo adjunto 271357
> 
> ...


Que viene a ser el grano orientado?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 22, 2021)

Luis Emilio dijo:


> ok eso es lo que queria saber
> 
> Ok eso era todo lo que queria saber...esa constante sale de la siguiente operacion :
> ... para B de 9000 gauss, y F de 60 Hz = 10^8 / 4,44 x 9000 gauss x 60 Hz = 41,708 = 42
> ...


Es un procesado que optimiza el material para una orientación física específica, justamente "Orientando" el grano de los cristales de la laminación.


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 22, 2021)

Luis Emilio dijo:


> ok eso es lo que queria saber
> 
> Ok eso era todo lo que queria saber...esa constante sale de la siguiente operacion :
> ... para B de 9000 gauss, y F de 60 Hz = 10^8 / 4,44 x 9000 gauss x 60 Hz = 41,708 = 42
> ...


Muy bien si era eso lo que querías saber, *¡¡¡* *pero debes usar el buscador, para eso está !!!.-*
Antes de mi respuesta no sabías de donde salía el N°42, y ahora preguntas de donde sale 10 elevado a la octava potencia.
10 a la octava potencia (10^8) se utiliza para que el resultado de la ecuación de en Voltios.
Te recomiendo leer, y estudiar algún tratado de electricidad, magnetismo, y electromagnetismo.
Respecto del grano orientado, ya lo ha respondido Fogonazo.

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach

P.D. : Si hubieras leído detenidamente la respuesta que vertí en este post, ahí mismo explico el porqué de 10^8. : Cómo calculo bobinado para transformador.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 23, 2021)

Luis Emilio dijo:


> _*ok...yo voy a hacer un trafo 220/110 para alimentar una licuadora general electrica de 350 w *_(creo que consume eso) peor lo hare de 500 w por si las moscas...
> debo buscar en una tabla que seccion necesita en funcion de esa potencia...y luego hacer 42/la seccion en cm2...
> en uruguay donde estoy, hay 50 Hz...pero si es para alimentar un electrodomestico americano o europeo,...creo que alla la frecuencai es 60 Hz...de manera que la constante 42 no debo usarla para 50  hz sino para 60, verdad?
> luego con los datos de la seccion del nucleo..debo ir a la tienda a comprar un carrete con esas medidas..no?
> gracias por respodnder


No sería transformador, sino "Auto-transformador"

Si es para una licuadora con el 99.999 % de posibilidades de trabajar con un motor del tipo"Universal", yo *NO *colocaría un auto-transformador sino un *transformador "Electrónico"*, *dimmer *para los amigos, ajustado para una tensión fija de 110V.
Mismo resultado a 1/100 del valor del auto-transformador.


----------



## Luis Emilio (Nov 24, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No sería transformador, sino "Auto-transformador"
> 
> Si es para una licuadora con el 99.999 % de posibilidades de trabajar con un motor del tipo"Universal", yo *NO *colocaría un auto-transformador sino un *transformador "Electrónico"*, *dimmer *para los amigos, ajustado para una tensión fija de 110V.
> Mismo resultado a 1/100 del valor del auto-transformador.



..*N*o ...yo no pesaba hacer un autotransformador sino un transformador...
*A*hora...no se hacer uno electr*ó*nico....he visto videos de hacer uno mec*á*nico con dos bobinas superpuestas.....
no se cual es el eectr*ó*nico  al que refieres...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2021)

Luis Emilio dijo:


> ...no ...*yo no pesaba hacer un autotransformador sino un transformador...*
> ahora...no se hacer uno electronico....he visto videos de hacer uno mecanico con dos bobinas superpuestas.....
> no se cual es el eectronico  al que refieres...



¿ Sabes que es un *auto-transformador* ?

Este es el circuito de un "Dimmer" con doble histéresis, en lugar de potenciómetro colocas un preset ajustado para conseguir 110V eficaces a la salida y con eso ya tienes para alimentar tu batidora a un costo mínimo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 24, 2021)

Fogo. Siempre me queda en la duda.
Como podria conseguir 110V, si el TRIAC activa cuando la onda senoidal va en incremento, y deja de conducir cuando llega a 0V.
Osea que si pones a mitad del recorrido del potenciometro/preset, tendrias que comienza a conducir a partir de 110V hasta llegar a los 220V, y luego desciende hasta 0V...
Entiendo por el lado del control (dimmerizar una lampara, por ejemplo), pero no por el lado del voltaje...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Fogo. Siempre me queda en la duda.
> Como podria conseguir 110V, si el TRIAC activa cuando la onda senoidal va en incremento, y deja de conducir cuando llega a 0V.
> Osea que si pones a mitad del recorrido del potenciometro/preset, tendrias que comienza a conducir a partir de 110V hasta llegar a los 220V, y luego desciende hasta 0V...
> Entiendo por el lado del control (dimmerizar una lampara, por ejemplo), pero no por el lado del voltaje...


Disparas el TRIAC *luego *del pico del hemiciclo.
Es decir a mas de 90° y mas de 270° para el hemiciclo negativo (Por darle un nombre)

Si la red de retardo está bien calculada y construida se pueden lograr tensión del orden de 15V


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 24, 2021)

O sea que retardas la señal de activación, por eso el doble histéresis ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Osea que retardas la señal de activacion, por eso el doble histeresis?


Correcto.
La doble histéresis da mejor estabilidad con retardos altos.


----------



## Luis Emilio (Nov 26, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Sabes que es un *auto-transformador* ?
> 
> Este es el circuito de un "Dimmer" con doble histéresis, en lugar de potenciómetro colocas un preset ajustado para conseguir 110V eficaces a la salida y con eso ya tienes para alimentar tu batidora a un costo mínimo.



*C*onozco el concepto de un autotransformador que lleva una sola bobina en vez de dos...pero reci*é*n estoy viendo videos de como hacer un transformador....y vos quer*é*s que empiece po*r* hacer uno electr*ó*nico que es mucho mas complejo que hacer uno simple con dos bobinas...ya que lleva componentes electr*ó*nicos como triac y potenci*ó*metro que no se ni que son...
...los conocimientos de elctr*ó*nica que yo tengo son muy generales......ni idea de lo que es un triac o potenci*ó*metro


Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Sabes que es un *auto-transformador* ?
> 
> Este es el circuito de un "Dimmer" con doble histéresis, en lugar de potenciómetro colocas un preset ajustado para conseguir 110V eficaces a la salida y con eso ya tienes para alimentar tu batidora a un costo mínimo.


Apenas estoy aprendiendo a hacer un transformador de dos bobinas...y quer*é*s que haga uno electr*ó*nico....no tengo los conocimientos aun.. ..ya lo he dicho antes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2021)

Si es para una licuadora (motor universal de carbones-escobillas) , directamente le pondría un díodo en serie de 1000V 10A y fin del problema , se mete adentro y ya ni ocuparía espacio y costaría monedas comparado con el transformador , voluminoso , pesado y caro.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 26, 2021)

Construir un dimer es como el 10% de la complejidad, el 5% del tamaño, el 2% del peso y el 1% del dinero frente a un transformador. Más o menos.

Así que si, yo haría un dimmer infinitamente antes que un transformador.

Pero es solo mi opinión.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2021)

Luis Emilio dijo:


> .....conozco el concepto de un autotransformador que lleva una sola bobina en vez de dos...pero recien estoy viendo videos de como hacer un transformador....y vos queres que empiece po hacer uno electronico que es mucho mas complejo que hacer uno simple con dos bobinas...ya que lleva componentes electronicos como triac y potenciometro que no se ni que son...
> ...los conocimientos de elctronica que yo tengo son muy generales......ni idea de lo que es un triac o potenciometro
> 
> Apenas estoy aprendiendo a hacer un transformador de dos bobinas...y queres que haga uno electronico....no tengo los conocimientos aun.. ..ya lo he dicho antes


¿ Miraste el circuito que publiqué ?, son solo *7 componentes* de los cuales *1* solo tiene polaridad que controlar y el costo de esto estimo que será de* 1 a 2% del costo* de un transformador


----------



## Luis Emilio (Nov 27, 2021)

No lo mire detenidamente...porque di por sentado de que no lo iba a entender.....pero voy para arriba en la pagina y ya desaparecio!


Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Miraste el circuito que publiqué ?, son solo *7 componentes* de los cuales *1* solo tiene polaridad que controlar y el costo de esto estimo que será de* 1 a 2% del costo* de un transformador


*Y*a lo vi...pero una cosa es verlo y otra cosa muy distinta es hacerlo....tengo que leer sobre el concepto de los componentes como el diac, el triac...lo que es la histeresis...el dimmer etc....son todos conceptos que aun no manejo...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2021)

Luis Emilio dijo:


> No lo mire detenidamente...porque di por sentado de que no lo iba a entender.....pero voy para arriba en la pagina y ya desaparecio!
> 
> *Y*a lo vi...pero una cosa es verlo y otra cosa muy distinta es hacerlo....tengo que leer sobre el concepto de los componentes como el diac, el triac...lo que es la *histeresis*...el dimmer etc....son todos conceptos que aun no manejo...



Los transformadores también tienen ciclo de *histéresis *


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 27, 2021)

_*Gráfico: ciclo de histéresis en transformadores

*_​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 27, 2021)

No entiendo por qué tanto lío para un dimmer que se vende armado por dos mangos en cualquier casa de electricidad o en mercadolibre.
Si no lo sabe armar ni calcular, va, lo compra armado, gira la perilla y problema resuelto...


----------



## Scooter (Nov 29, 2021)

Lo mismo con el autotransformador. Compra uno y listo.
Por esa regla de tres, va a tener que ir a la selva a por caucho la próxima vez que pinche una rueda.


----------



## Luis Emilio (Dic 2, 2021)

Rorschach dijo:


> A título informativo :
> *Laminación 155E - 40 mm rama central - G.N.O. ( Grano No Orientado) 0,50 mm espesor, Calidad Acero al silicio standard, 1,8 W de pérdida x Kg a 1T.
> ⬇️*​*Ver el archivo adjunto 271357
> 
> ...



*H*ola*,* una pregunta...
lo que se entiende como el n*ú*cleo ....,viene a ser toda la letra "E". con las 3 *r*ramas ..o es solo la parte o rama central de la E?


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 2, 2021)

Luis Emilio dijo:


> hola una pregunta...
> lo que se entiende como el nucleo ....,viene a ser toda la letra "E". con las 3 rramas ..o es solo la parte o rama central de la E?


Pegate una vuelta por acá :Calculo de transformadores de audiofrecuencia
Leelo completo, y estudialo detenidamente !!!!
Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Dic 2, 2021)

Luis Emilio dijo:


> hola una pregunta...
> lo que se entiende como el nucleo ....,viene a ser toda la letra "E". con las 3 rramas ..o es solo la parte o rama central de la E?


Si te fijas atentamente en la "E" los palos de los extremos son más finos que el central.
La sección del núcleo es el central y los de los lados en conjunto son lo mismo que el central, la mitad cada uno.


PD.
La primera vez que veo "rramas".


----------



## Luis Emilio (Dic 2, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> Si te fijas atentamente en la "E" los palos de los extremos son más finos que el central.
> La sección del núcleo es el central y los de los lados en conjunto son lo mismo que el central, la mitad cada uno.
> 
> 
> ...


error tipografico..., no es para tanto, yo he visto horrores de ortografia mas graves que eso..


Rorschach dijo:


> Pegate una vuelta por acá :Calculo de transformadores de audiofrecuencia
> Leelo completo, y estudialo detenidamente !!!!
> Saludos



*O*k*,* es la rama central...las otras dos est*á*n de adorno...no?
*H*e o*í*do que tengo que calcular el factor de ocupaci*ó*n del transformador, no?
*E*so sabes como se calcula?


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 2, 2021)

No, no están de adorno !!! 
Se nota que no tienes ningún conocimiento.
Te vuelvo a sugerir que leas y estudies algún tratado de electricidad, magnetismo, y electromagnetismo !!!!


----------



## Scooter (Dic 2, 2021)

Jajajajajaja. Claro que están de adorno, si hombre. Todos los fabricantes de transformadores llevan ciento cincuenta años timando a la gente vendiendo núcleos fraudulentos y nadie se dio cuenta en siglo y medio hasta que llegaste tu.
Me parto.

Razona un poco. ¿Tiene sentido ese planteamiento?¿La gente pone material de más por aburrimiento?¿El material es gratis?

Pues no, el núcleo magnético es imprescindible. Si quitas ese "adorno" el rendimiento pasará del 99% al 49% más o menos.

En serio, ve a comprar uno hecho. Lo primero que tienes que saber es que sabes que no sabes. Si menosprecias lo que no sabes entonces no sabes que no sabes y te vas a meter tú solo en un berenjenal, vas a perder el tiempo, nos lo vas a hacer perder a los demás y vas a poner en riesgo tu vida y tu instalación.

En serio, desiste. Vas a tardar un año en hacer el transformador.


O como ya te han comentado empieza. A estudiar. Tienes para rato.

En cualquier caso suerte. Bye.


----------



## el_patriarca (Dic 2, 2021)

Por eso siempre encontrarás las E en un lote baldío. No sirven de nada.


----------



## Luis Emilio (Dic 2, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> Jajajajajaja. Claro que están de adorno, si hombre. Todos los fabricantes de transformadores llevan ciento cincuenta años timando a la gente vendiendo núcleos fraudulentos y nadie se dio cuenta en siglo y medio hasta que llegaste tu.
> Me parto.
> 
> Razona un poco. ¿Tiene sentido ese planteamiento?¿La gente pone material de más por aburrimiento?¿El material es gratis?
> ...



*N*o menosprecio nada...solo pregunto....es la forma de aprender....o tu naciste*s* sabiendo lo que sabes?

*Nota del moderador :*

*Reglas generales de uso del Foro:*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro, no en un Chat, esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación.
Por ejemplo: "Comas, puntos, signos de interrogación y comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, etc."
No es grata la escritura *"En Bloque ni la Mala Ortografía"*

*Vale cómo segunda advertencia !*


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 2, 2021)

Sucede que esto es un foro de electrónica, en donde se plantean diversos temas correspondientes a esta ciencia, donde los integrantes deben por lo menos tener conocimientos elementales de electricidad, y electrónica.
Este foro no es una escuela, ni tampoco una academia.
Por ese motivo te dije antes que debes aprender conocimientos básicos de electricidad, y electrónica, leyendo libros, estudiando, haciendo un curso, etc.-
 Luego con el tiempo, y los conocimientos asimilados, puedes plantear alguna duda en el foro, siempre, y cuando los primeros esfuerzos lo hayas hecho vos.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2021)

Luis Emilio dijo:


> no menosprecio nada...solo pregunto....es la forma de aprender....*o tu nacistes sabiendo lo que sabes?*


*OJO *con las contestaciones.
Faltas de respeto, lenguaje descortés, irrespetuoso y o poco gentil *NO *son admitidos.


----------

